# Wheel Spacers



## JMP562 (Jan 5, 2016)

Wondering if anyone has “HUB-CENTRIC” Wheel spacers and What size and Cost. 
I have had BORA on my last 2 Jeep’s and never any issues the Grand Cherokee had 231000 mi on them


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

I am planning on getting a set soon...according to the last time I measured, I’d need around 10mm-12mm thick spacers to make the tires flush with fenders at the rear. There’s a bit of a gap difference between rear and front but my plan is to choose what ever thickness makes the rear tires flush and use same spacer thk in front also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Im in for same question. What rim/tire size do you have? I have the 20” OEM mejoradas and looking for that flush/stance look especially the rear...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

From the wheel thread, this has 15mm rear spacers. Wheels/tires are 22x9 ET32
265/40R22:



















https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8774185-Show-me-your-Atlas-with-different-wheels&p=114416269&viewfull=1#post114416269


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^To match that, which looks flush to me, you'd want 15mm spacers with the OEM wheels :thumbup:



Andre VW said:


> Im in for same question. What rim/tire size do you have? I have the 20” OEM mejoradas and looking for that flush/stance look especially the rear...


----------



## Teresa Liu (Dec 16, 2020)

Here's mine, just got these hub centric spacers on my GTIWhy You Need Hub Centric Wheel Spacers?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

hub centric as opposed to using washers on the wheel studs/bolts?

Does anyone use NON hub centric spacers???


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

speed51133! said:


> hub centric as opposed to using washers on the wheel studs/bolts?


Hilarious.


----------



## ACSRLINE (Oct 20, 2020)

I just bought my 20' Atlas Cross Sport and I was shooting the **** with the service tech while waiting. I told him I wanted to add spacers and he said he wouldnt with wheels that size. I happen to have 20". Any thoughts on this?


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

No issue on the size of the wheel with spacers. I ran 10f/15r on my ‘19 for the year I had it with no issues. Once I have time I’ll be putting the same ones on my ‘21. Both have the 20” wheels. The big thing with spacers is making sure you torque them down properly so you don’t get vibrations.


----------



## Grover Galena (Dec 19, 2020)

I had BONOSS spacers 20mm on my car for almost 20,300 miles, with no issues whatsoever.

I think the true is bad quality spacers aren't good to put on cars.

Different people have different ideas. If we buy the high quality spacers and install them correctly, then there is no problem at all.
But remember to buy the spacers with hub centric, that can aviod the problem of vehicle vibration.

Maybe you can try what I installed. Recently I was install BONOSS forged active cooling wheel spacers (formerly bloxsport) on my car.
They can customize the thickness and data that I want, so that I can install new tires with different data, and the customization time is very fast, just 1~3 days.

If you need it in the future, this is their case article.


----------

